# attwood replacement 3 burner range



## 100485 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi
i have a 1990 gulfstream that i am revitalising!!!! i need to replace the cooker but would like to use an Spinflo Minigrill but will the burners be the same LPG gas pressure as the american atwood.
the cost to replace the atwood is £595 and the Spinflo Minigrill £270
also my three way dometic fridge freezer neeeds replacing, can i use an english dometic or not because of different gas pressure., again the cost difference is huge.i understand that US use 11"pressure, compared with 27mbars on UK how does that equate?

many thanks

ian


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Ian 


We have a Smev UK cooker which works fine, the regulator hasn't been changed and AFAIK the cooker is un modified. 

I don't know about the Dometic fridge, I suspect it would be OK but I would check first with Dometic, bear in mind the UK fridge will be 240v

I think your figure of 11" is wrong, that would equate to only 4.4mb 

1mb = 0.4 in wg


Edit edit edit 
Sorry, Ooops . I mixed up the factor, .. 1mb = 2.49" which gives you 27.39 mb


----------



## 100485 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Jim

thanks, i knew someone would know the conversion  
so you think the Spinflo Minigrill will work ok with current pressure.

the control panel for the dometic which is what i think has gone T##Ts up is £110.00 and as im not sure did not want to spend that much.

regards 
ian


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Ian 
Im pretty certain the cooker will be ok

Give Linda, LC1962 , a member on here, a PM .. she is very helpful in sourcing spares and giving advice. 
www.statesidetuning.co.uk

I replaced the ignition module on mine, I sourced direct from the States, cost about $90

Please see above edit


----------

